# Ethernet, Browser, port...



## Patojo

Hola necesito que por favor me ayuden a traducir este mensaje.
En el se encuentro algunas palabras que no puedo traducir al Español y no se como le llamen en Latino America.
Ejemplo: Ethernet, Browser, port, etc. 

Aqui esta el tema y gracias anticipadamente.

"Whether you purchase Internet Services through the TV or your laptop, you can access the Internet from both places simultaneously.  To use your laptop, do one of the following:\n• Purchase Internet Services through the TV. Then plug your laptop into the Ethernet port in your room and start up your browser\nOR\n• Plug your laptop computer into the Ethernet port, start up your browser, and allow the laptop purchase wizard to guide you.\nIf your connection is not immediately available, try exiting and restarting your browser or restarting your computer with the ethernet connection in place".
 
Patojo


----------



## ILT

Hola Patojo:

Ethernet port --> puerto Ethernet
Browser --> navegador
Ethernet connection --> conexión Ethernet

Saludos


----------



## Patojo

Gracias,

Una pregunta no tenemos en Español ninguna palabra que se utilize para Ethernet? 
Es esta frase conocida en nuestro idioma?
La ultima pregunta como se puede traducir al Español

"Play Movie"


----------



## lauranazario

Patojo said:
			
		

> Una pregunta no tenemos en Español ninguna palabra que se utilize para Ethernet?


*Ethernet* no traduce... es una palabra que se ha convertido en *jerga de la industria informática*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Play movie: si play es verbo, *reproducir película*; si play es adjetivo, película de juego (como la que haría un niño con su camarita); aunque dado el contexto de tu documento me inclino a pensar que debe ser la primera opción.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Del vínculo ofrecido por LN y de otros Ethernet es (o era) una marca registrada y actualmente se refiere al tipo más común de redes locales (RAL-LAN). 

Al parecer es un juego de palabras ether (<aether = éter) + net (red). No me parece que tenga sentido traducirlo.


----------



## Fernando

Perdona ILT, adjetivo, no adjectivo. Sé que eres hispanohablante pero a mí también me gusta que me corrijan en castellano.


----------



## ILT

Fernando said:
			
		

> Perdona ILT, adjetivo, no adjectivo. Sé que eres hispanohablante pero a mí también me gusta que me corrijan en castellano.



¡¡¡Ups!!! Aunque soy hispanoparlante, esto me pasa por traducir todo el día de español a inglés 

Es importante que alguien que está aprendiendo vea la escritura correcta de las palabras, muchas gracias.

Y sí, Ethernet no se traduce, al igual que LAN, aunque se dice red de área local se sigue abreviando red LAN.

Saludos, y nuevamente gracias


----------



## Patojo

Gracias a todos.
Estoy aprendiendo mucho con su informacion.
Creo que cuando vivimos por 30 años en USA nos olvidamos un poco de algunas palabras en Español, ademas los modismos linguisticos cambian en nuestros paises de origen.
Saludos a todos y que tengan un buen fin de semana.


----------



## gilbert1968

Hola, yo creo que "PORT" se puede traducir como "ENCHUFE". En Mexico de dice de esta manera. Yo tambien estoy traduciento en este momento y yo estoy usando enchufe.

Gracias.


----------

